# Starcraft vs Polar Kraft



## not enough time (Jun 24, 2007)

Im looking at a 1999 Starcraft 176 Sport Fisherman with a 75 hp Merc and a 2004 Polar Kraft V169FS with a 90 hp Yamaha. What do you think?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

all the way. Never buy Indiana- made boats, for one. And more HP with better made motor, are you kidding me?


----------



## not enough time (Jun 24, 2007)

I dont know anything about them you know where Starcraft is made?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I think there is no comparison, that Yamy hanging off the back should be your first clue, and in general I think Polars are a premium boat.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Polar


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Never fished out either, at least a current Starcraft, but Lance Valentine uses Polar and says its a great boat. In my opinion, if Lance says its a good boat, its a good boat. I think you can see some video clips of his boat on the water doing some training things at his web site, www.walleye101.com

I have a Lund and really like it, but the Polars look pretty nice, that being said if you watch Mark R's show, Fishing 411 I think, the Starcrafts look like they fish pretty good too. I think you can watch Mark's show at www.fishing411.net. 

Have fun.

Paul C.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bombcast said:


> all the way. Never buy Indiana- made boats, for one. And more HP with better made motor, are you kidding me?


Polar Kraft is an Indiana boat btw.....and a darn good one at that. The boat group tha owns them is based out of Indiana and they manufacture them their as well as other states. Definitely a premium boat that can compete with best of them in that category. If you buy boats, RV's, truck accessories, utility trailers it's a good chance you're buying Indiana built products.

Don't know much about the newer Starcrafts, but older Starcrafts were always considered a well built boat.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

cliftp said:


> Never fished out either, at least a current Starcraft, but Lance Valentine uses Polar and says its a great boat. In my opinion, if Lance says its a good boat, its a good boat. I think you can see some video clips of his boat on the water doing some training things at his web site, www.walleye101.com
> 
> I have a Lund and really like it, but the Polars look pretty nice, that being said if you watch Mark R's show, Fishing 411 I think, the Starcrafts look like they fish pretty good too. I think you can watch Mark's show at www.fishing411.net.
> 
> ...


Yea, and Gary Parsons toots his horn all over the place about the Tracker line being near the tops in quality. Paid talking heads are nothing but talking heads. I do believe the Polar line is a good boat but i will never go out of my way to believe what the Pros are claiming.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

I cant say that polarkraft boats are durable or anything along those lines considering ive owned mine for about 3 weeks but the 2 times ive been out have been great! The 90 yamaha purrs like a kitten and you can sit and have a conversation with it on and its nothing but minor background noise. I have had her under the bluewater bridge both times and its beenin pretty good chop and the polarkraft cuts through beautifully. Ive been out for a total of around 5-7 hours and have used maybe 5-10 bucks in gas, which should be a big selling point with the state of gas where it is. After the 2 trips ive been out im sold on the polarkraft! but like i said ive been out 2 times so take it for what it is.


----------



## UP2IT (Feb 11, 2009)

I purchased a 09 starcraft superfisherman 170 a couple weeks ago and really liked all the features they have. It has a one piece double rivet hull and lots of storage. I looked at the polar and i see a lot of similar things on both boats. I got a deal i could not turn down and that was the main reason i bought a starcraft. I'm sure your polar is a great boat and you'll be happy. Now if we can get some decent weather we could get them out.


----------

